# VH1 News: Little Beauties: The Ultimate Kiddie Beauty Pageant



## MAC_Pixie04 (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm disgusted by things like this.  VH1 is doing an expose on child beauty pageants, these SIX YEAR OLD girls look like pint-sized 25 year old women.  Their photos are airbrushed to the point where these children are unrecognizeable, and essentially look like a pedophile's greatest wet dream.  And their mothers think it's the most darling little thing.

Am I the only one who thinks these pageants are very sick and harming to these little girls? Dear god I hope not.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Apr 13, 2007)

Creepiest. Shit. Ever.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Apr 13, 2007)

There's a little girl featured named Kennedy, and her dad is so adamantly against her participation that he won't see any of her pageants.  So in this little documentary, he sees her in one, and while he's proud of her because she placed, he swears he's never gonna see her in another one again, and I certainly don't blame him.  
We had a woman make an appointment for her daughter to have her makeup done at our store, and when she walked in with a FOUR YEAR OLD, none of our artists wanted to touch the little girl with makeup.  When my manager finally found an artist who would do it, the mom didn't like it because it wasn't heavy enough.  She went on this little rampage about how her daughter was going to be under bright lights, and there would be tons of photographs taken of her and her skin needed to be flawless.

What the fuck kind of flaws and a four year old girl have besides a grape jelly stain under her lip? I think these pageant parents need to let their kids be kids.  I firmly believe that these kinds of activities: the uber gymnasts, dancers, figure skaters and beauty pageants are very detrimental to the development of young girls. It disgusts me.


----------



## Raerae (Apr 13, 2007)

LOL...  You've got to see "Little Miss Sunshine" if you haven't.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Apr 13, 2007)

I can't get on board with hating on dancing or figure skating. There are forms of dance that are fabulous for children that aren't going to encourage eating disorders. I don't know much about figure skating, but I think it's to the level that you take it.

Beauty pageants disturb me, though. They sexualize the little kids so much, and the stage mothers put so much pressure on the kids. It's so sad that they steal the kid's childhood right out from underneath them


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Apr 13, 2007)

I just watched this on VH1 . just now! I even thought about starting a post on it. I find it disgusting as well..these girls.. little 7-8 year old girls.. IMO look GROSS.there faces disturb me, those aren't little girls, those little girls look like drag queens. fake teeth.. little bikinis, outrageous makeup.. ick.


----------



## Raerae (Apr 13, 2007)

Haha yeh the bikini contest for 6 year olds really made me laugh...  But in a sad way.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Apr 13, 2007)

Have you noticed how, without fail, the moms are the ones pushing this and they are generally frumpy and unattractive? And psycho scary mean to their kids?

This stuff really makes me physically ill. I've been stopped twice, recently, and told that my four year old should be in pageants. Umm, hell no. She gets to play with my MAC in the privacy of my own home and that's it. I will never hooker up my daughters and parade them in front of strangers. That's just asking for trouble considering there are people out there like this:

 Quote:

  SEATTLE —  A Web site created by a pedophile is a virtual "how-to" manual, complete with the best places in western Washington state to see little girls, and tips on how to avoid getting caught by the police.

The site, titled "Seattle-Tacoma-Everett Girl Love," has been around for a few years. The police know all about it, yet they say they can't shut it down because the site is legal.

"As disturbing and offensive as we find this, there's no evidence of a crime, or even suspicion of illegal activity," said Rebecca Hover of the Snohomish County Sheriff's Department.

The man who runs it, 45-year-old Jack McClellan, has never been convicted of a sex crime, which means he can attend any family-friendly events where children are present, and take all the pictures he wants for his Web site. He also lives close to a school bus stop.

McClellan says his purpose is to promote association, friendship and legal, consensual hugging and cuddling between men and pre-pubescent girls. He admitted to FOX News that his "age of attraction" is between 3 and 11 years old.

"I guess the main thing is I just think they're cute, a lot cuter than women. I admit there is kind of an erotic arousal there," McClellan said.

"It makes me happy simply. Like I said, I think girls are cute, beautiful, just children in general make me happy ... being around lots of them. ... I'm doing what anyone else would do with a hobby. If someone's into birds they're taking pictures of birds. I'm convinced that none of these images are illegal."

McClellan wants to bring pedophiles out of the closet and give them a way to get some relief, by going out and being around little girls. He suggests a number of places, such as plays at elementary schools, parks, swimming pools and libraries.

"I really think a lot of this pedophilia hysteria is overblown. I think there are a lot of people like me. They have the attraction but they're not going to do anything physical because of the laws. It just makes me happy to attend these events."

McClellan said that for pedophiles, just being around children is almost like a "legal high" that makes them happy.

But "I can understand the fear," he added. "I hope that what I'm doing is setting myself up as an example that it is possible to have these attractions and not be out of control."

But he said while it's OK to look, it's not OK to touch, given the many state laws in place to protect children against that.

"I know it sounds kind of crazy, but there's kind of a code of ethics that these pedophiles have developed and what it is ... the contact has to be completely consensual, no coercion, if you're going to do it," McClellan said.

Parents are understandably outraged. FOX News spoke to the mother of an 8-year-old girl whose picture appeared on the Web site. The picture was taken at a dance recital.

"I needed to get those pictures off of there. I didn't want the pedophile community having any visibility to my daughter or her friends or any of the children that were on that site," said parent Ann Cialoa. "Whether it's a physical threat, a perceived threat, whatever threat it is. It's our jobs as parents to protect our kids from threats, and he is a threat, and people like him are a threat."

Some legal experts have said the best course of action for parents who see their kids' pictures on sites like these, is to get a temporary restraining order against McClellan and demand that his Web site be taken down.

"You have one in your face and you can't do anything about it because there's not a law to protect them from that," Cialoa said. "It's scary, and the fact that we're going to wait around for him to violate before we do something."

Neighbors of McClellan's say there's a man who rides his bike around town at night and peeps into others' windows. They believe that may be McClellan.

"You'll notice that every single person in this neighborhood has very large attack dogs," said neighbor Melissa Henry.

The Web site was taken down by the Internet service provider after FOX News called the company about it this week. The company is investigating whether any material on the site is illegal.

At least one area school has sent McClellan a letter saying if he comes onto school property or attends their functions, they will consider it trespassing and will have him arrested.

Police and prosecutors are watching him closely to see if he crosses the line. A handful of state legislators are looking at drafting a new law to deal with such Web sites. But until they do, McClellan is free to continue pushing pedophilia.


----------



## astronaut (Apr 13, 2007)

I totally agree. I find it very disgusting that these very young girls are made up to look old like that with all that makeup and tanning.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Apr 13, 2007)

I saw this the other day and had to change the channel! Those pictures they showed of them,where they were all made up freaked me out. They looked possesed or something. I will never put any of kids in that mess.


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 13, 2007)

I didn't watch but bits and pieces of it, but I damn near fell out laughing at the "Porcelain Grillz" they were popping in their mouths!


----------



## semtexgirl (Apr 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_There's a little girl featured named Kennedy, and her dad is so adamantly against her participation that he won't see any of her pageants. So in this little documentary, he sees her in one, and while he's proud of her because she placed, he swears he's never gonna see her in another one again, and I certainly don't blame him. 
We had a woman make an appointment for her daughter to have her makeup done at our store, and when she walked in with a FOUR YEAR OLD, none of our artists wanted to touch the little girl with makeup. When my manager finally found an artist who would do it, the mom didn't like it because it wasn't heavy enough. She went on this little rampage about how her daughter was going to be under bright lights, and there would be tons of photographs taken of her and her skin needed to be flawless.

What the fuck kind of flaws and a four year old girl have besides a grape jelly stain under her lip? I think these pageant parents need to let their kids be kids. I firmly believe that these kinds of activities: the uber gymnasts, dancers, figure skaters and beauty pageants are very detrimental to the development of young girls. It disgusts me._

 
Said so well....I totally agree - bring back any memories of the Jon Benet Ramsey fiasco?  As for the uber athletes, I'm mixed because I think it all depends on how much pushing parents do.  Above everything, it should be something the child wants to pursue.


----------



## stefania905 (Apr 13, 2007)

omg yeaa.

i was in the middle of texting my friends during the show, i was telling her that these girls look creepy!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Apr 14, 2007)

yeah that thing basically freaked me out.
Seriously kids need to be kids. THeyre growing up way too fast these days


----------



## kimmy (Apr 14, 2007)

i'm not in support of child beauty pageants at all.

when i was young, my parents taught me that it's what's on the inside that counts and that's probably the reason i'm still alive today and have the kind of confidence i do. if they would have stuck me in pageants and made me believe that your looks are the most important thing, i would be pretty fucked up by now hah.

i think it's so sad that these parents don't care enough about their children to teach them that inner beauty is what will get them to a happy place in life. these kids are going to grow up into pathetic human beings that are going to become so jaded they'll probably be better off dead. and that's horrible.


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 14, 2007)

^I'm with you. I just think everytime I see something like that, and a kid loses, she may think she lost 'cause she's not pretty enough, doesn't sing or dance well enough....or something stupid like that.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Apr 16, 2007)

I did also notice that the pageant mothers were out of shape and physically unattractive by the standards that they were putting their daughters through.  And so was the pageant coach...

those who can do and those who can't...teach.  it's ridiculous.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Apr 17, 2007)

JonBenet Ramsey much?

this show makes me sick to my stomach. =\


----------



## liv (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm very VERY against beauty pageants.  Not only does it teach young girls that WINNING is the most important goal in life, they don't learn how to be graceful winners.  And how could they, they are very young, and are being told they aren't as good as Little Miss Ohio or whatever because she is prettier than her or has better costumes.  Those stage moms are scary, and push them so SO hard.  Also, a lot of those little girls don't know how to deal with not getting everything they ask for, and on the show I saw (on A&E I think), they are generally disrespectful of their parents.
I was in group sports, like soccer, and had dance classes and recitals with many other little girls, and I think that they teach children the values of teamwork and learning to be sociable with others.  

And the makeup on them is terrifying, little girls don't have flaws, they are meant to be CUTE, not pretty/sexy/hot, or whatever those parents are going for.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 18, 2007)

Their mothers make them look like little, baby whores.  Those pageants are sick.  It is ALL about the mother.  Period.  The mother with issues living vicariously through their toddler-hooker.  Sick as fuck.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Apr 18, 2007)

I think there should be a law against child pagents. The parents are horrible, the mentality is that if you are not pretty you are nothing in society. Can't they celebrate personality and intellect and instill it in young girls minds while they are young?


----------



## Beauty Mark (Apr 18, 2007)

That's what they claim to do with the talent portion and if they have a q & a portion.


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greatscott2000* 

 
_I think there should be a law against child pagents. The parents are horrible, the mentality is that if you are not pretty you are nothing in society. Can't they celebrate personality and intellect and instill it in young girls minds while they are young?_

 

I agree. While some kids may want to do these things, I can see where it becomes a form of child abuse and exploitation in many cases.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Apr 18, 2007)

There would never be a law against it.  There are too many excuses and justifications that parents/pageant holders have to make them appear good. Legally, it's not abuse, but god I wish it qualified.


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_Legally, it's not abuse, but god I wish it qualified._

 
I wasn't speaking of the pageants themselves, but I've seen specials where parents are damn near ballistic in their actions and behaviors toward the kids. It's just not right to push kids as far as they do.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Apr 19, 2007)

ITA, especially the ones who tell their kids what they can't eat.  I went to a performing arts high school, and a lot of the "stage mothers" were very controlling of their daughters' diets.  I had a lot of hungry friends in high school. And the irony worked the same way, their mothers weren't in the best shape, nor were they particularly attractive.


----------



## MAC is love (Apr 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_ 
What the fuck kind of flaws and a four year old girl have besides a grape jelly stain under her lip?_

 
lmao!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  That was hilarious. I need to check this show out.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Apr 21, 2007)

I saw this yesterday for the first time.  I, too, noticed that the mothers that were pushing their daughters were heavy and not attractive.  I literally gagged when one little girl said she wanted to "rule the world".  Yeah, I know a lot of 4 year old girls that could think something like that up on their own...


----------



## astronaut (Apr 21, 2007)

I saw this the other day and the one girl that kept talking about wanting boobs... that disturbed me. And she was also the one that went home with nothing and I remember her saying, "but I'm prettier than them". Yup, that's pretty much what it's teaching their kids, that looks are everything.


----------



## Holly (Apr 21, 2007)

I had to help a woman pick out makeup for her 4 year old daughter in my store today. I automatically thoguht of this thread. She wanted bollld colours (hot pink lipstick, nearly red blush, dark eyeshadow) I was totally cringing when I was helping her


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Apr 22, 2007)

^^I won't help them when they come into my job. I try to be as nice as possible and point them in the direction of the little girls section that we do have, which lots of sheer colors and playful things.  I push the fact that what we sell in top-shelf brands is too heavy to be on a 4 year old's face, and usually they get frustrated and leave and go somewhere else, but my morals can't be bought. I don't care if I lose a sale, I'm not gonna lose my integrity.  The way I see it, by putting my brush up to that little girl's face, I'm supporting her, and I don't wanna ever do that.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 22, 2007)

My cousin's daughter does this.
One of her pages.

I hate it. 
I don't support it, I won't allow it with my daughter, and I view it as exploitation.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_My cousin's daughter does this.
One of her pages.

I hate it. 
I don't support it, I won't allow it with my daughter, and I view it as exploitation._

 
I imagine she is quite a cute girl under all of that makeup.  Honestly, the pic on her face where she is wearing the crown and holding the money makes me sad.  I'm not at all saying the below statements apply to your niece.  Just based on what I have been exposed to: 

One of my step-cousins did that too.  I was always so sad listening to her mom go on about it.  It really is a huge money making venture that uses everyone involved, IMO.  

DH and I watched a documentary (in horror, I might add) on child beauty pageants.  Sure some of these girls may enjoy some aspect of it, but it generally seems the mother is pushing it along.  And IMO, even if they kids do enjoy it, it just isn't a healthy hobby for them to pursue.  The ones that are really serious about it, keep a really full schedule.  Wardrobe fittings, lessons for dance or whatever their talent may be, walking lessons, lessons on diction, clothes fittings, etc.  Not much time to be a kid.  

It went kind of like this, money-grubbing pageant owners and "consultants" raked it in, mommy kept trying harder and spending more so her child could win and the child was just halfway interested.  Even when the child was on camera talking about how much she liked pageants, she had that same forced deer in head lights look that she did when she was up on stage.  

It just breaks my heart to see them on display like that.  It breaks my heart that the pageant scene doesn't raise any red flags with mommy and daddy.  How can they not see the damaging aspects of it all? I guess I know the answer to that question, I just don't understand the mentality.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 22, 2007)

no no no, trust, you and I see eye to eye on this. 

See, my cousin and her mom...my cousin was a pageant girl. She _wanted_ to do the things. Rodeo Queen, head cheerleader, forward on the basketball team, Homecoming Queen, track record setter, cheered in the Orange Bowl while in high school, she had so damned many crowns and trophies they had to put them in a seperate room. It was insane.

And, I guess she is raising her daugher the same way. I know skylar's not a total brat, but that kid sure is brown for a little girl. And she's white. Well, part Indian, but still. 

The idea of putting on makeup and self tanner and false lashes on my daughter, who is now TEN, is repulsive to me. I spend my days making sure her ass is covered, not that it's hanging out b eing shown off. 

I don't support my cousin in what she's doing with her daughter, and I don't endorse it at all. I  think it's disgusting exploitation at its worst.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Apr 22, 2007)

Quote:

  The ones that are really serious about it, keep a really full schedule. Wardrobe fittings, lessons for dance or whatever their talent may be, walking lessons, lessons on diction, clothes fittings, etc. Not much time to be a kid.  
 
I think they're only serious about it because they're conditioned to. I don't think deep in their hearts that's what they want.

 Quote:

  And, I guess she is raising her daugher the same way.  
 
I hear that's a vicious cycle, that the mothers are often trying to relive their glory days. 

I just can't imagine spending all that money on the clothes, competition fees, etc. If I had children, I'd rather use the money for them to learn something useful, like a language or art classes or something that's relevant to the world.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 22, 2007)

She gets sponsors, and I know the little girl works by doing some (age appropriate) chores or extra stuff like that to make money for her fees or costumes or whatever. 

If she's _anything_ like her mom, she'll be good at anything she does. :/


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_See, my cousin and her mom...my cousin was a pageant girl. She wanted to do the things. Rodeo Queen, head cheerleader, forward on the basketball team, Homecoming Queen, track record setter, cheered in the Orange Bowl while in high school, she had so damned many crowns and trophies they had to put them in a seperate room. It was insane._

 
Please tell me all that shit landed her something good in life....I keep thinking about the former pageant queen on "Engaged & Underage" who was living in a trailer with her fiancé and 2 kids. I'm thinking, "Damn, where did your winnings go!?!?".....


----------



## DOLLface (Apr 22, 2007)

I watched this for the first time yesterday and I was shocked at how some of these little girls were made up to look "flawless." The one thing I really noticed were their teeth, veneers or w/e it was weird to see that on those little girls. Oh, and the moms, you just know they are living through their daughters. The moms are more excited than their daughters who actually win. The one thing that creeps me out more than anything is a weird, pushy, controlling, you have to be perfect or else mom.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Please tell me all that shit landed her something good in life....I keep thinking about the former pageant queen on "Engaged & Underage" who was living in a trailer with her fiancé and 2 kids. I'm thinking, "Damn, where did your winnings go!?!?"....._

 
Shes' actually been quite the Cinderella story. She's got a good husband who loves her, a job she loves, and beautiful children. I don't think she has any complaints about her life at all.


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 22, 2007)

Well, that's good.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Apr 22, 2007)

That's good life worked out for her and she enjoys her life. Everything I've read seems to indicate that the little girls grow up to be spoiled and demanding and unappreciative.

When I think of beauty queens gone the way side, I think of Shanna Moakler.


----------



## flowerhead (Apr 22, 2007)

Creepy


----------



## Tubachick02 (May 8, 2007)

I was one of those Pageant girls, I did it cause I WANTED to, it was fun and I got big sparkly crowns, I did the whole make-up thing, but the tanner thing being that dark is pretty new. Some of these girls do want to do it, I swear.  I far from consider looks to be most important, in fact alot of the little pagent girls hit puberty and have to retire from pagent life cause they do not always mature to be "pageant pretty" and stop winning titles, that is why i stopped pageants, I stopped winning.  The pagents change as you get older as well, kiddie pageants are the way they are cause that is all a 6 year old can do is prance around and smile and be cute.


----------

